# Great start to the New Year, 1-2-17



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I didn't fish New Years eve because I had to cook a brisket and drink, and I didn't fish New Years Day because I drink to much New Years eve, but I did go today and it was great.
Got down to the surf around noon, just as the tide was coming in, and it was on immediately. We caught reds and drum until we ran out of bait. I hung a UFO "Unidentified Fishy Object" on one of my Squall 25's that I couldn't slow down. It took all of the mono and most of the braid backing before the line broke. It was just me and my girlfriend and we only had 2 rods out and most time both rods would go off at the same time, so we only got pictures of about half the fish. Finally around 4 we ran out of bait, which was good because we were to tired to fish anymore. Hopefully the fish will still be cooperating next weekend.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more pics


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

And just when you think it can't get any better, BAMM, arrow head laying right on top of the sand.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Where is Mia??


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Runway said:


> Where is Mia??


She was there. She spent most of the day under the truck in the shade, it was hot for January.
Keep a eye on Lucy, there was a cougar in the yard Sunday night. Mia went crazy and when we opened the door to see what it was it roared. It probably got pushed out of all the marsh they have been burning.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Man, don't tell Marti next door, she will have a coronary!,!!!h:


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

sharkchum said:


> And just when you think it can't get any better, BAMM, arrow head laying right on top of the sand.


nice fish, GREAT find!!!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the report and pics.Still waiting for you to write us a book,with all your pictures.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

sharkchum said:


> Hopefully the fish will still be cooperating *next* weekend.


I hope the fish will still be cooperating *THIS* weekend, for the seminar...

Looks like it will be cold on Saturday. I'll be bringing my neoprene waders. I look forward to catching some fish and listening to the Texans game on the radio. Might even drink a beer!


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

What a difference a day makes. Was down there today for a few hours and nada. Not sure if it was the west winds, outgoing tide or user error. Either way looking forward to the seminar this weekend!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> She was there. She spent most of the day under the truck in the shade, it was hot for January.
> Keep a eye on Lucy, there was a cougar in the yard Sunday night. Mia went crazy and when we opened the door to see what it was it roared. It probably got pushed out of all the marsh they have been burning.


I think the cougar is in the picture!


----------

